# Red Oak ???



## rob3232 (Aug 5, 2013)

So, I have read quite a few posts on spalting and rot. I'm not sure where this fits in? but I assume it is some kind of spalt. I have only seen it one time at this stage in red oak and am curious what the proper term would be.
[attachment=28903][attachment=28904]
[attachment=28905][attachment=28906]
[attachment=28907]








Thanks, Rob


----------



## DKMD (Aug 5, 2013)

I think it's spalted, Rob. The way I think of spalting is that it is the potentially attractive part of wood decomposition. There's a continuum from normal wood all the way to completely rotten... The trick is to try and catch the wood at just the right time between the two.


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 6, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I think it's spalted, Rob. The way I think of spalting is that it is the potentially attractive part of wood decomposition. There's a continuum from normal wood all the way to completely rotten... The trick is to try and catch the wood at just the right time between the two.


Thanks Dave,
I was just wondering if there is a term for this type of spalt? Like Yellow Rot or something like that. I've heard the term White Rot used before and of course Black Line and Double Black line.
Rob


----------



## phinds (Aug 6, 2013)

This is white rot I'm pretty sure.

Which, by the way, I have just recently learned, thanks to our new member Dr. Spalt, IS a form of spalt.


----------



## rob3232 (Aug 6, 2013)

phinds said:


> This is white rot I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Which, by the way, I have just recently learned, thanks to our new member Dr. Spalt, IS a form of spalt.



Thanks Dave and Paul! I like to learn new wood terms and classifications. Mannnn... It's gonna be hard for me to not just call that "Rot":wacko1:


----------



## phinds (Aug 6, 2013)

rob3232 said:


> I like to learn new wood terms and classifications



Try here:

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/[email protected]_figure.htm

and here:

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_figureandgrain_pics.htm


----------

